# Cat Boarding in Japan-Niseko, anyone been?



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Just looking to go Cat Boarding in Japan next year. Anyone had the Cat Boarding experience in Japan and recommend any companies that did it well?
Cheers


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Basich was just here and tried it. Ask him.


----------

